# Vorgeschaltetes Knicklicht



## Palerado (22. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mal gelesen dass manche Angler anstatt von Perlen ein Knicklicht vor den Wurm schalten.

Meine erste Frage ist: Ist das erlaubt (angeln mit Lichtquelle)

2. Frage: Bringt das was und hat das wer von Euch schon mal probiert??

Daniel

PS: Sollten die ersten beiden Fragen positiv beantwortet werden würde mich die Knicklichtfarbe interessieren.


----------



## MichaelB (22. September 2004)

*AW: Vorgeschaltetes Knicklicht*

Moin,

ich hab es mal auf Fehmarn beim Platten-Angeln mit einem roten Knickie probiert und auch drauf gefangen - aber nicht mehr oder weniger als mit normalen Perlen oder ganz ohne Schnick-Schnack.
Ich wüßte nicht, daß das verboten sein sollte...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Börde-Pilker (22. September 2004)

*AW: Vorgeschaltetes Knicklicht*

Hallo Palerado, ich habe es in den letzten Jahren immer mal wieder beim Pilken probiert und kaum einen Unterschied zum fangen ohne Knicklicht feststellen können. Mein Eindruck war sogar eher so als ob das Knicklicht eine leichte Scheuchwirkung hat. Versucht habe ich es zuletzt am letzten Wochenende mit roten, grünen und blauen Knicklichtern aber gebracht hat es nichts.

Gruß Börde-Pilker


----------



## Agalatze (23. September 2004)

*AW: Vorgeschaltetes Knicklicht*

ich habe es schon in der brandung probiert. zuerst normale knickis in gelb und rot. das hat null gebracht ! dann ein knicki am blei. war genauso wenig erfolgreich. und mit miniknickis war auch nichts los.
in norwegen am pilker mag das vielleicht funzen, aber hier in der brandung war das leider nichts.
verboten ist es bei einigen veranstaltungen auf jedenfall.
obs generell verboten ist kann ich dir nicht sagen.

ich würde an deiner stelle die üblichen perlen nehmen und die mal mit der taschenlampe anleuchten. das bringt ab und zu was !!


----------



## MichaelB (23. September 2004)

*AW: Vorgeschaltetes Knicklicht*

Moin,

in einem Sonderheft einer großen europäischen Angelzeitschrift hat es mal eine Untersuchung zum Thema Lockperlen ( und anderes Gedöhns ) gegeben - zum Schluß dieses ich glaube ein Jahr dauernden Tests mochte niemand mehr mit Perlen angeln weil pur am Besten fing... soviel zum Thema "Ich locke die Fische mit Indianer-Schmuck"  doch Glaube versetzt bekanntlich Berge #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Palerado (23. September 2004)

*AW: Vorgeschaltetes Knicklicht*

Ehrlich wahr?
ICh habe schon oft gelesen dass man nicht soviele Perlen dran machen soll, aber gar keine...
Das habe ich noch nicht gehört.

Gilt das etwa auch füt Plattfische?
Füt die gibt es in den Läden doch immer extra diese Perlenketten


----------



## Waldi (23. September 2004)

*AW: Vorgeschaltetes Knicklicht*

Ein Knicklicht genau vor dem Brandungsblei ist bei Dunkelheit oft sehr hilfreich um das Ende seiner Montage beim Herausholen zu erkennen und somit eventuelle Hindernisse zu umgehen. Als Lockmittel für den Fisch ist es glaube ich einfach zu unnatürlich. Ich bevorzuge auch eine etwas zurückhaltende Perlenbestückung. Dabei sollte man nicht vom menschlichen Seevermögen ausgehen, sondern die Fähigkeit unserer Zielfische, selbst mit dem geringsten Licht Beute zu lokalisieren, in Betracht ziehen. Also Perlen und Co. immer so auswählen, daß irgendwas immitiert wird, was Nahrung heißt. Ich bevorzuge alle Farben die irgendwie einer Fischhaut ähnlich sind und vielleicht auch etwas reflecktieren.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## MichaelB (23. September 2004)

*AW: Vorgeschaltetes Knicklicht*

Moin,





			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Ehrlich wahr?
> ICh habe schon oft gelesen dass man nicht soviele Perlen dran machen soll, aber gar keine...
> Das habe ich noch nicht gehört.
> 
> ...


 Also ganz früher    da gab es noch gar keine Lockperlen #d  aber die Leutz haben trotzdem gefangen #6 
Und die Perlenketten gibt es nicht für die Plattfische, sondern für die Läden :q 
Wobei ich ja zugeben muß, daß ich mich der Perloforia auch nicht ganz entziehen kann  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Palerado (23. September 2004)

*AW: Vorgeschaltetes Knicklicht*

Das ist halt die Uneinsichtigkeit der menschlichen Natur.

Ein Vorfach mit 1-2 Perlen auf der Mundschnur fällt in der Vorfachtasche besser auf und wird genommen.
Nun gut. Perlenketten fallen noch besser auf aber werden nur belächelt.

Gute Erfahrungen habe ich übrigens mit einem kleinen Twisterschwanz auf der Mundschnur gemacht.
Brachte meines Erachtens mehr als die anderen Vorfächer.
Aber die 2 mal wo ich das Vorfach getestet habe kann man wohl nicht als Maßstab nehmen.


----------



## MichaelB (23. September 2004)

*AW: Vorgeschaltetes Knicklicht*

Moin,

natürlich werden einige Sachen schon ihre Lockwirkung auf Herrn Butt haben, siehe z.B. der immer wieder angesprochene und wohl auch erfolgreiche Butt-Löffel :m 
Twisterschwanz klingt gut, das werde ich gleich morgen mal ausprobieren #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Waldi (23. September 2004)

*AW: Vorgeschaltetes Knicklicht*

Alles was man so an die Mundschnur tüdelt, kostet ja auch wieder Weitenmeter. Also ist immer irgendwo ein Kompromis zu treffen. Um an den Dorsch zu kommen muß man manchmal um jeden Meter kämpfen und dann ist jegliche Mundschnurverzierung störend. Wenn ich auf Platte aus bin, wird schon mal mehr ausprobiert. Auch kleine Twisterschwänze auf der Mundschnur sind durchaus gute Plattenholer. Bei meinem Teichtrio kann ich immer wieder feststellen, daß die Platten doch manchmal auf die kleinsten optischen Reize reagieren. Ich habe z.B. zur Zeit einen Drahtsetzkescher mit kleinen Karauschen im Teich stehen um schnell Köderfische für Zander zu haben. Es ist ein Schauspiel wie Scholli und Co. ihre Angriffsstrategie immer wieder neu "überdenken" und letztlich doch nur in die Maschen zu beißen. Diese Prozedur ist aber am häufigsten zu beobachten wenn die Karauschen etwas Sonne abbekommen und dadurch etwas verführerischer glänzen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Palerado (23. September 2004)

*AW: Vorgeschaltetes Knicklicht*

Bei mir waren es gerade die Dorsche die die Twister toll fanden.
Ich werde aber auch ein paar Vorfächer ohne Schnickschnack bauen um die Würmer gen Horizont zu befördern.

Die Vorfächer eignen sich dann wahrscheinlich am besten bei wenig Wind denn wenn man eine gute Brandung hat braucht man ja nicht sooo weit werfen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. September 2004)

*AW: Vorgeschaltetes Knicklicht*

Also ich fische immer eine Rute mit einem Haken und keinen Perlen auf der Mundschnur. Ein mal aus dem Grund weil ich mit der Rute dann am weitesten komme und zweitens weil ich mit dieser Montage schon viele gute Dorsche und Plattfische gefangen habe. Mit Perlen fische ich immer an der zweiten Rute die Rinnen ab und erst wenn es da wie verrückt beist und draussen nix los ist baue ich die zweite Rute um und fishce auch diesen mit Perlen.
Noch vor 15 Jahren habe ich grundsätzlich nur mit normalen Haken ohne irgend welche Perlen gefischt. Da gabs nemlich keine Perlen bei uns.  Und weil man so was nicht in irgend welchen Zeitungen lesen konnte ist man auch nicht auf die Idee gekommen so etwas mal zu probieren. 
So sah das dann aus.


----------



## IjmTex (23. September 2004)

*AW: Vorgeschaltetes Knicklicht*

Ich setze das Knicklicht immer direkt unter den oberen Wirbel am Vorfach, damit man sieht, wo in etwa der Karabiner ist und man sich diesen im Dunkeln nicht durch den Spitzenring zieht. Desweiteren ist das Knicklicht beim Einziehen recht praktisch, da man dadurch das Vorfachsystem recht frühzeitig erkennen kann.

Zu Perlen gibt es eigentlich nichts zu sagen, weil das eine reine Erfindung der Industrie ist, daß man dadurch nur einen Fisch mehr fängt. Es müssen sich halt auch überflüssige Sachen verkaufen lassen und somit muß man das Thema in einschlägigen Zeitschriften und durch Meistangler hochhalten.

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Waldi (24. September 2004)

*AW: Vorgeschaltetes Knicklicht*

Moin MS,
Du hast ja das Brandungsangeln fast selbst erfunden. Ich habe ähnliches 1980 in Prerow versucht und bin doch glatt zur Wache abgeführt worden. Die Jungs wollten mir einfach nicht glauben, daß ich es auf Fische und nicht auf Weitwegschwimmen abgesehen hatte. Ich hatte auch gerade 2 Tage vorher meinen Einberufungsbefehl für 18 Monate NVA. Da war ich wohl in den Akten der perfekte "Fluchtaspirant".
23 Jahre später habe ich in Dierhagen am herlichen Strand gesessen und es quatscht mich einer an ob es denn beißt. Es war kein anderer als Egon Krenz auf Hafturlaub. Ich habe mit einer Gegenfrage reagiert und ihn gefragt wo er denn sein Schlauchboot vergraben hat. Er ging schweigend weiter.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Palerado (24. September 2004)

*AW: Vorgeschaltetes Knicklicht*

Du bist ja richtiggehend gemein zu älteren Passanten.


----------



## Regentaucher (24. September 2004)

*AW: Vorgeschaltetes Knicklicht*

naja, zu diesem Herrn würd ich auch nicht grad freundlich sein |kopfkrat


----------



## Sandpiper (24. September 2004)

*AW: Vorgeschaltetes Knicklicht*

@ Waldi:
Das mit Egon is nich dein ernst ... oder?
Sach nein, sonst mach ich unter mich.


----------



## Waldi (24. September 2004)

*AW: Vorgeschaltetes Knicklicht*

@Sandpiper - laß laufen!


----------



## wolfgang45 (29. September 2004)

*AW: Vorgeschaltetes Knicklicht*

@Meeresangler Schwerin,
ich habe grade den Bericht auf Deiner Hompage gelesen, da kommen ja fast nostalgische Gefühle hoch, wenn ich so auf die langen selbstgebastelten Rutenhalter gucke.
Ich hab schon etliche Jahre früher mit dem Brandungsangeln angefangen, noch als Lehrling und stolzer Besitzer eines Mopeds so um 1970/71.
Damals gab es recht viel Dorsch, auch in guten Größen zu fangen.
Meine "Laufbahn" begann ich am damals schon stark mit Anglern bevölkerten Strand von Rerik/Meschendorf, da wo einem ständig der Scheinwerfer im Rücken war.
Habe mich aber dann recht schnell nach Kühlungsborn/West verzogen, Stammplatz war immer der Bereich des Pittiplatsch-Kindergartens.
Dort gab es zwar weniger Plattfische, aber mehr Dorsch.
Wie ich schon schrieb waren die Fänge damals bis Ende der 70er Jahre sehr gut, auch was die Durchschnittsgröße der Fische anging, so winzige Dinger wie man sie heute oft fängt waren eine Seltenheit.
Aus diesen Jahren stammte auch der DDR-Brandungsrekord von immerhin 14kg durch einen 14 jährigen Kühlungsborner, der Köder war eine Sandklaffmuschel.
Dann gab es ein bemerkenswertes Jahr, es wurden fast nur noch Dorsche von über 3kg gefangen!
Das hat uns Angler zwar damals gefreut, war aber ein letztes böses Vorzeichen, es war für lange Jahre das letzte Jahr mit regelmäßigen Dorschfängen, die Bestände brachen damals zusammen. Die großen Dorsche in diesem Jahr waren der Tasache zuzuschreiben, daß etliche Jahrgänge des Dorschnachwuchses fast völlig ausgefallen waren, die Ursachen lagen wohl in Überfischung, einer gestiegenen Abwasserbelastung mit sauerstoffzehrenden Stoffen aus den östlichen Bereichen der Ostsee und dem Fehlen von größeren Westwind-Wetterlagen, welche frisches sauerstoffreiches Wasser in die tiefen Becken der mittleren Ostsee hätten bringen müssen, es war wohl eine unheilvolle Mischung.
Ich habe es dann sporadisch einige Jahre immer mal wieder getestet, aber die Dorschfänge waren nahezu nichtig, es ging, wie Du schon schreibst tatsächlich erst um 1990 wieder los.

Mit Knicklichtern an den Montagen habe ich auch mal experimentiert, konnte aber eher eine Verschlechterung der Fänge beim Dorsch feststellen, bei den hübschen bunten Kügelchen und Perlen bin ich zu dem Schluß gekommen, sie stören zumindest nicht weiter.
Ich verzichte völlig darauf, meiner Meinung nach ohne Nachteile, was die Bißausbeute angeht.


----------



## Palerado (29. September 2004)

*AW: Vorgeschaltetes Knicklicht*

Ich finde es interessant dass fast jeder sagt, dass die Kugeln, Perlen und dergleichen nichts bringen, aber auf der anderen Seite ich noch keinen am Strand gesehen habe der ohne gefischt hat.


----------



## Reisender (29. September 2004)

*AW: Vorgeschaltetes Knicklicht*

@Palerado

doch ich angel nur mit blei, vorfach, haken, wurm.

habe auch immer systeme mit roten blauen kugel und anderen zeug dabei,
habe aber keine lust mehr,wenns mal tüdel gibt das ganze zeug zu endwirrrren.

wie ich noch oben gewohnt, habe ich auch viel selber gebaut, nun angel ich mit einer einfachen montage und habe auch fast immer guten erfolg.
einen großen unterschied habe ich nicht festgestellt, wobei ich wenn mit system, dann hatte ich die meisten platten am obersten haken. 

Gruß
Reisender


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. September 2004)

*AW: Vorgeschaltetes Knicklicht*

Moin Wolfgang, die Zeit von der du sprichst habe ich noch nicht mitgemacht da habe ich noch hier an den Seen geangelt. Als ich anfing haben wir nur Flundern und Regenbogenforellen gefangen. Nie Scheinwerfer waren aber richtig gut wa.  Wir haben manchmal in Kühlungsborn am Ende von Zeltplatz direkt am Zaun geangelt. Wenn die da die Lampe angemacht hatten wurde es gleich richtig warm und man hat sich gefühlt wie durchleuchtet.  |uhoh:


----------



## Agalatze (29. September 2004)

*AW: Vorgeschaltetes Knicklicht*

also ich halte sehr viel von den perlen. in den meisten fällen angel ich "mit" perlen.
bei glasklaren wasser lieber ohne. 
hinzu kommt dass man hin und wieder auch sehr gute erfolge hat wenn man die perlen zusätzlich anleuchtet, damit sie heller unter wasser leuchten


----------



## Palerado (30. September 2004)

*AW: Vorgeschaltetes Knicklicht*

Kann man irgendeine Regel benennen wann welche Perlen am besten sind?
Oder muss man das wirklich jeden Abend aufs Neue ausprobieren?

Wenn das mit dem anleuchten geht dann sollte doch eigentlich auch ein Knicklicht helfen.


----------



## Holger F. (30. September 2004)

*AW: Vorgeschaltetes Knicklicht*

Moin Moin,

ich habe mal aus lauter Verzweiflung, weil garnix ging,
ein altes Knichlicht 10 cm vom Wurm am Vorfach befestigt.

Habe dann mit dieser Montage die einzigsten 2 Platten am 
ganzen arbend gefangen.

Eine Woche später ging mit dem Licht garnix !! #d 

Hätte die Platten warscheinlich an der Stelle auch ohne
Knicklicht gefangen.

Perlen nehme ich auch ab und zu aber nur kleine.

Petri Holger


----------



## Agalatze (30. September 2004)

*AW: Vorgeschaltetes Knicklicht*

@ palerado

knicklicht leuchtet wieder zu dolle. bei den perlen verschwindet die leuchtkraft nach kurzer zeit wieder, so dass man dann "normal" weiter angeln kann. mit den farben der perlen ist so ne sache. einige schwören auf rote, andere auf gelbe usw usw...

ist wohl alles eine sache der persönlichen überzeugung.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. September 2004)

*AW: Vorgeschaltetes Knicklicht*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ist wohl alles eine sache der persönlichen überzeugung.



das trifft genau den Punkt würde ich sagen.


----------



## blinkerkatze (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vorgeschaltetes Knicklicht*

|kopfkrat Knicklicht am Vorfach habe ich auch schon mal gehört
aber was viel schlimmer war ich war so Blöd uns habs ausprobiert und was soll ich sagen es hat auch nichts  gebissen.
Übrigens wenn ich auf Dorsch Angel habe ich nur ein Haken an der Angel
das Vorfach zwischen 0,60-0,80 m lang und am Blei eingehängt was vielleicht
wichtig ist das Blei muß liegen egal wie auch immer die See ist.


----------



## Agalatze (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vorgeschaltetes Knicklicht*

@ blinkerkatze
das mit dem liegenden blei mag bei dorsch stimmen,aber wenn ordentlich plattfisch da ist, dann ist es oft besser das blei "rollen" zu lassen. ich fische diverse systeme die ich unterschiedlich zu den bedingungen benutze. habe auch systeme mit zwei haken von 60 cm länge die super funktionieren.


----------

